# 93 Skyline GTS25T R33 Question



## WhiteOnWhiteR33 (Jul 28, 2005)

I just bought my car and have put a 3" exhaust, BOV, lowered and installed a cai filter, can anyone tell me what i need to do next? i am looking to install a front mount but i am not sure what size i should get any feedback would be greatly apreciated


James


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

being that you're in Okinawa, I'm assuming you're in the military? If not please let me know.

However, that being said, and if you are in the armed forces, there should be some people in your area/on your base with the same interests who could help you out and even guide you to good shops


----------

